# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Максимализм: хорошо или плохо?

## Lxav

Скучно тут у вас.
Посмотрел несколько тем по диагонали: в основном люди страдают максимализмом. Если не всё идеально, то и жить незачем. С другой стороны помирать они хотят с музыкой, чтоб усыпили лучшие анестезиологи, а тело бальзамировали и хранили вечно.
Забавное получается положение: то, что заставляет думать о таких крайностях как самоубийство не дает его совершить.
Кто что по этому поводу думает?

----------


## Andrew

Максимализм - это хорошо...но только если правильно им пользоваться...

У суицидников выражен не максимализм, а слабость...им трудно что либо менять...Это я не про всех, а про тех, которых имеете ввиду вы Lxav.
Суицидник вместо того чтобы сжать руки в кулаки идти против проблем, просто тупо сидит и ноет...Глупо это...

Вот и я со своим кофе тоже проявил слабость...но когда ты в депрессии, в мозги не лезут те мысли...которые лезли бы будь ты в состоянии оптимизма...

----------


## Психоделика

> Суицидник вместо того чтобы сжать руки в кулаки идти против проблем, просто тупо сидит и ноет...Глупо это...


 а если сил уже нет сжимать кулаки? если сжимал их сотни-тысячи раз и упирался в одну и ту же стену? и руки просто опускаются, понимаешь что бесполезно все

----------


## Lxav

> а если сил уже нет сжимать кулаки?


 В таких случаях говорят:"Весь пар ушел в гудок!"
Чего вы их сжимали, если бить не собирались?

----------


## Коба

Не ноет а просто рассматривает суицид как "запасной паршут". Визуально для него не меняется, просто он начинает рассматривать самоубийство как вариант для решения своих проблем.

----------


## Hrono

Что ж... максимализм - период в жизни) "мусор эмоций" переходного возраста, плавно переходящий в ТОЛЬКО максимализм. Отчасти хорошо, когда это максимализм рассудительности. Любовь - яркое проявление максимализма - максимализм отчасти утопия - утопия - лобовь.
Слабость? Не уверена, если только у некоторых "суицидников". Ведь есть вещи, которые действительно не зависят от тебя. Тогда твоя жизнь уже не зависит от тебя. Но никто не верит, что ты ну ничего не можешь поделать с данной ситуацией. Моя подруга сказала мне, что "не могу" значит "не хочу" - отчасти правда.
Если я когда-нибудь убъю себя, то сделаю так, что бы меня никто никогда не нашёл. Каждому решать, как он хочет это сделать: пафосно и ярко или тихо и просто. Послушайте, выбор, как мнение - каждое мнение справедливо по-своему) Типа: не судите, да не судимы буите")

----------


## Zorro

> Скучно тут у вас.


 чувак ... ты адресом сайта точно не ошибся?   :Smile: 

 весело тут

----------


## Психоделика

> чувак ... ты адресом сайта точно не ошибся?  
> 
> весело тут


 аха, форум юмора  :Big Grin:   :evil: 
*Рон*,
+1
прямо мои мылси выссказал

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

Сложно сказать хорош или плох максимализм, мне кажется нужно искать золотую середину...

----------


## Anubis

Максимализм - это скорее плохо, чем хорошо, хотя  в некорых сферах (спорт или бизнес, к примеру) он и полезен. Но в целом по жизни надо учиться находить компромис, не пытаться переделать человечество и не стремиться к "заоблачным высям", тогда жить  будет явно проще.

----------


## MATARIEL

"Чем выше взлетишь тем больнее падать".....ну или что то вроде этого :lol:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> "Чем выше взлетишь тем больнее падать".....ну или что то вроде


 Однако ж ползти все же дольше и труднее.Так что стоит все же взлететь,рискнуть...А падать тоже можно научиться.Даже не падать,а садиться и отдыхать.

Максимализм,я считаю-хорошо,если только это действенный максимализм.Хочешь стать лучшем гитаристом-делаешь все ради этого.Хочешь танцевать лучше всех-стараешься из за всех сил.Да не обязательно ради чего то полезного,можно ради собственного удовольствия,наживы,еще ради чего-тогда да,максимализм очень правилен...Воспитывает характер,как-никак.Учишься критиковать других,и в первую очередь себя.
А максимализм как плач о лучшем-это даже максимализмом назвать трудно.Это и есть плач о лучшем.Всего лишь плач.

----------


## Anubis

Возможно, только максимализм такого рода не должен принимать форму "или идеально,  или  - никак". Либо я  буду  миллиноером (гением, плейбоем, Аполллоном и Адонисом в одном лице, гитаристом на уровне Маклафлина и Сатриани, художником на уровне Рафаэля, танцовщиком на уровне Нежинского и Лифаря итп.), либо  лучше сдохнуть. Нельзя так рассуждать, крайности вредят.

----------


## Eternity

Максимализм - просто характерная черта характера, особенно для молодых людей определенного возраста. 
Если брать личности более сформированные, то думаю, что все таки плохо.

Зря Вы говорите, что "суицидники" - слабые... Тут согласна с  Hrono. 
Плюс - надо быть сильным человеком, чтобы решиться и всетаки убить самого себя. Слабак себя вряд ли  убьет. Разве что состояние сильного эмоционального перевозбуждения - состояние афекта.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Anubis*,но это да...Знавал я одного гитариста-щас наверно умер уже-играл!-дай боги так Кирку Хэммету лет за 300 сыграть.Великолепнейше просто-что не услышит,все сыграть может,такие сложные и красивые вещи играл...
И ты знаешь,в чем особенность?Он всегда оставался собой недовольным...Он мог сыграть чудовищную по своей сложности вещь без сучка-задоринки,но уж если где то ошибался или и в ритм не попадал едва заметно (я сам на ударных учился немного-так я с трудом слышал что то,если слышал вообще),то бился пока у него эта вещь не летела просто таки!Мы его Робин Гудом звали-помнишь,тот тоже тренировался,пока в монетку с сотни шаков не попадет?
И не было никаких рассуждений,что раз он наверно не лучший,то "лучше сдохнуть".Нет,просто он всегда даже,казалось бы,в идеальной игре мог найти недостатки и делал все,чтобы их устранить...

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> Нет,просто он всегда даже,казалось бы,в идеальной игре мог найти недостатки и делал все,чтобы их устранить...


 Перфекционист, мое уважение таким людям!

----------


## Чёрная Роза

по моему максимализм это плохо. добавляет проблем.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

максимализм, направленный на развитие. сродни амбициозности - помогает, если сильно уж не зарываться.
но если это же самое присутствует во взглядах не только на собственную карьеру, развитие личности или самосовершенствование, но и в обыденных взглядах - то это очень неприятно.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> +трудности закаляют.


   Возможно, смотря какие трудности. Иногда они просто выбивают из колеи.

----------


## Fail

максимализм - это если неидеальное считать плохим
мир, в котором присутствует зло в любом количестве - плохой мир
если принимать, что существует плохое и хорошее, то только этот подход правилен.
и я всегда буду максималистом.

только не сочтите за шутку, я серьезно)

----------


## NoE.K.

максимализм в данном случае - это понты

----------


## Cynic

Я максималист в таком плане, что предъявляю завышенные требования к окружающим и к себе. Например - если обещал, надо выполнять, иначе подлец, измена - непрощаемое преступление, сплетничать - противно, обижать слабых - недопустимо, обманывать и получать прибыль за счет чужого несчастья - ужасно. 
С такими принципами чувствую, что не вписываюсь в данную эпоху, и самое странное, что никто их никогда не забивал мне в голову :Frown:  
И конечно возмущает мир как таковой, где страдания являются обыденностью.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Я максималист в таком плане, что предъявляю завышенные требования к окружающим и к себе. Например - если обещал, надо выполнять, иначе подлец, измена - непрощаемое преступление, сплетничать - противно, обижать слабых - недопустимо, обманывать и получать прибыль за счет чужого несчастья - ужасно.


 Я абсолютно такой же.

----------


## безкровный

> Я максималист в таком плане, что предъявляю завышенные требования к окружающим и к себе. Например - если обещал, надо выполнять, иначе подлец, измена - непрощаемое преступление, сплетничать - противно, обижать слабых - недопустимо, обманывать и получать прибыль за счет чужого несчастья - ужасно. 
> С такими принципами чувствую, что не вписываюсь в данную эпоху, и самое странное, что никто их никогда не забивал мне в голову 
> И конечно возмущает мир как таковой, где страдания являются обыденностью.


 Плюс ко всему прочему я считаю, если я смог что-либо сделать, то другие тоже должны это сделать. Ставлю перед собой высокие цели и чего бы мне это не стоило стремлюсь этого достичь.

----------


## Воланд

О максимализме. 

У меня есть моя бывшая девушка. Так получилось, но на определенном этапе она меня "вытащила из ямы": не было перспектив, денег, друзей... В общем, я был близок к суициду. Потом было предательство с ее стороны, еще позднее трудности, из которых уже вытащил ее я. Потом ее робкие попытки склеить отношения, которые напоролись на то, что все чувства к ней, я растерял. Увы, так тоже бывает. Разве, что осталась жалость и откуда то возникшая любовь как к брату или сестре. Однако, ей уже 34 (я почти на 7 лет моложе) - мужчины у нее нет, и скорее всего уже не будет - характер дерьмо. "Комплекс золушки", который так и не перевоспитала жизнь, которая состояла из сплошных успехов: научные степени, своя фирма, поездки заграницу и т.п. Знаете, для любого человека, а это понимаешь с возрастом необходимо пройти определенные испытания(одно или в совокупности): от отцовского ремня, до общежития, одиночества, предательств и т.п.... Если человека они не ломают - он становится личностью. В ином раскладе - увы.   Она привыкла всего достигать, однако годы берут свое - все основанные вершины в жизни взяты.  Впереди, лишь старость и одиночество.  Есть мечта о детях и семье, но у нее не будет ни того и ни другого, потому что перевоспитать себя в таком возрасте практически нереально. Да и пристрастие к алкоголю постоянно дает о себе знать в моменты одиночества и депрессии. 
Сейчас она убивает саму себя. Жестоко убивает, особенно учитывая ее некогда природную красоту, которой ее наградила природа.  В сущности, это самоубийство, только растянутое во времени.  
Спасти ее, я не могу, но видя ее угасание, я как будто умираю сам. Потому что если бы ни ее вмешательство. Вероятно, сейчас я не писал бы эти строки.  

Ее максимализм и исполнение практически всех честолюбивым планов так и ни сделали из нее полноценного человека. Она осталась ребенком: добрым, чувственным, любимым... Но, ребенком хорошо быть в 7-15 лет, когда, Ты и выглядишь как ребенок и тебя воспринимают соответственно. Она, увы... Останется им навсегда. Максимализм - это детство. Детство, которое не убито в человеке. Увы, методы убийства детства всегда жестоки и болезнены.

----------


## Dalia

Ну все ясно: у медали две стороны. А у меня вот вопрос: почему одни становятся максималистами, а другие и не думают о "высотах"? И если человек - максималист у него только два выхода: либо добиваться, либо в петлю? не уж то нельзя найти компромисс, не поломав зубы об то, что не по силам?

----------


## Cynic

Мне кажется, что у немаксималистов крепче нервная система и они способны воспринимать реальность как она есть, а максималисты слишком чувствительные... им подавай идеальное общество, мир в мире и клубничку в качестве гарнира. И мне кажется тут путают максимализм с амбициозностью.

----------


## Воланд

> И если человек - максималист у него только два выхода: либо добиваться, либо в петлю? не уж то нельзя найти компромисс, не поломав зубы об то, что не по силам?


 Ну, возьмите мой пример, для понимания максимализма. Я родился в привилегированной Московской профессорской семье: "тачка, дачка, собачка" - умный отец, поздно "сделавший меня". Общение с детства только в интеллигентном кругу... А потом все это практически мгновенно в середине 90-х рушится. Вместо прежнего окружения - быдло, вместо уважения - ненависть... Вместо будущего - полная неопределенность.    

У моей бывшей детство и отрочество - это жизнь в семье советского завмага (объяснять, что это такое думаю не стоит - все понимают). А в 90-х, опять переход в ранг простых смертных.  

И я, и она пытались доказать этому миру, что мы те же кем были при родителях. В итоге, Мы... Чего греха таить многого добились... 

Но, взять меня... Что у меня есть кроме денег, дорогой машины и уважения... Да ничего: ни родственников, ни родителей... Пяток настоящих друзей и все. Я абсолютно один - в 27 лет. При этом живу в одной квартире с матерью, которая живет за мой счет и срется с девушками, которых я привожу, пытается учить жизни(хотя, мои успехи начались, лишь тогда когда я "наклал" на ее мнение и стал поступать так как считал нужным сам. Моя мать в силу жизненных обстоятельств не осоциализировалась в мире после 91 года, поэтому ее понимание мира, совершенно не подходит к его реальной картине)... И вообще ни хрена мне в жизни не помогла и не дала...  Я ее тихо ненавижу, а фактически - это мой единственный родной человек. Поверьте - это страшно. 

Отдельную квартиру в Мск. я купить не могу - для этого надо переквалифицироваться в преступники. А жить на съемной всю жизнь... Нет, ребята... Ни семью, ни счастье так не построить. По крайней мере в моем максималистком сознании.

----------


## Воланд

> максимализм - это если неидеальное считать плохим
> мир, в котором присутствует зло в любом количестве - плохой мир
> если принимать, что существует плохое и хорошее, то только этот подход правилен.
> и я всегда буду максималистом.
> 
> только не сочтите за шутку, я серьезно)


 Максимализм - это всегда упорный путь к вершине. Любой вершине: профессиональной, жизненной, спортивной... Любой. В основе лежит комплекс неполноценности. Но, именно он двигает большинство выдающихся людей. Выдающихся, но не счастливых.  :Mad:

----------


## Dalia

Вроде бы все просто, и чтобы дойти до вершины, нужно просто идти... но каждый шаг дается с таким трудом, особенно когда сил идти больше нет. Наверное, человек не может жить хорошо, он всегда чем-нибудь недоволен. Только обидно очень...

----------


## Eva-A

> он двигает большинство выдающихся людей. Выдающихся, но не счастливых...


 Я всегда была максималисткой до безумия! Для меня не было серого, только черное или белое...
И только в этом году я осознала, что сама себя загнала в этот капкан двухлетней депрессии...я, и никто другой.
С детства все жаловались на мой характер, и до сих пор бывает говорят: Когда пройдет твой юношеский максимализм?
Вот и я стала думать..а действительно, когда?! Уже взрослый человек!
Я заметила,что часто максимализм мешает.
Хочу быть счастливой!

----------


## Воланд

> Вот и я стала думать..а действительно, когда?! Уже взрослый человек!
> Я заметила,что часто максимализм мешает.
> Хочу быть счастливой!


 Отсутствие/наличие максимализма не делает счастливым. Максимализм - это болезнь. Болезнь, которая не дает возможности умереть от неблагоприятной внешней среды. Своего рода - самозащита. Повзрослеть не дает агрессия внешней среды, которая заставляет отвечать ей теми же методами, а к 30 годам, если человек продолжает бороться за место под солнцем, скорее всего и не пройдет. Знаете, у меня в детстве, кажется в 1990 году, был такой страх - я боялся, что никогда не выросту.  Я не мог понять, как стать взрослым. Сейчас мне 27 и, я в очередной раз задаю тот же дурацкий вопрос, который задавал в 1990-м. Как стать взрослым?

И думаю, что ответа на него нет. Не мы становимся взрослыми, а среда делает нас таковыми. Кому-то это позволено, а кому-то нет. Кто в 25 женится, родители покупают им/ему квартиру, у него стабильная работа с 9 до 18... И через год\два перед нами вполне взрослый человек, который знает, что он имеет и чего боится потерять. 

Что касается меня, то мне в принципе терять нечего. У меня чудовищно нестабильный, но приличный заработок. Я не уверен в завтрашнем дне в прямом и переносном смысле. Я веду дела с бандитами, ворами и т.п. (сами поймете). Я рискую. Но, другого пути у меня нет. 
В той реальности, в которой, я существую нет места семье, детям и т.п. Я бы мог остановиться, если бы была своя квартира(что может быть случится года через 4). В другом случае, не вижу смысла. 
Считается, что человек работает ради мотивации. Так вот у меня ее практически нет.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Eva-A

> Я не мог понять, как стать взрослым. Сейчас мне 27 и, я в очередной раз задаю тот же дурацкий вопрос, который задавал в 1990-м. Как стать взрослым?
> 
> И думаю, что ответа на него нет. Не мы становимся взрослыми, а среда делает нас таковыми...:


 Сейчас мне 22. И задаю себе вопрос, куда делось желание жить, где я, вечно позтивная девушка,  с четким представлением своего будущего???
И ответа нет...
Максимализм как был так и остался....вы правы - это болезнь..




> В той реальности, в которой, я существую нет места семье, детям и т.п. Я бы мог остановиться, если бы была своя квартира(что может быть случится года через 4). В другом случае, не вижу смысла. 
> Считается, что человек работает ради мотивации. Так вот у меня ее практически нет.


 А все "НО" и "нет места в моей жизни" мы сами создаем (зачастую) в наших головах...

----------


## Воланд

> А все "НО" и "нет места в моей жизни" мы сами создаем (зачастую) в наших головах...


 К сожалению не в головах. Для нормальной жизни детей, да и их родителей необходимы определенные условия. Опять же, чтобы они не выросли такими как, например Ваш покорный слуга. Можно, конечно, не заморачиваться... Но, превращать жизнь в ад, иного свойства, чем тот, который есть... Не вижу смысла. По меньшей мере, свою собственную.

----------


## Воланд

> а не кажется ли, что после превращения в этого самого "взрослого", всё станет ещё более уныло чем раньше?


 Хороший вопрос, кстати.... Не знаю, не пробовал.  :Smile:

----------


## Eva-A

> Но, превращать жизнь в ад, иного свойства, чем тот, который есть... Не вижу смысла


 Ад?...это о детях и о семье? А если бы вы полюбили девушку, захотели бы ребенка от нее... не хочу судить, потому что вас не знаю...но мне кажется, что просто вы не любите никого.. если бы любили, то все бы устроили...вместе с ней
 Я прочитала сейчас запись, где вы рассказываете про девушку свою бывшую, про ее жизнь, как она сложилась на сегодняшний момент
Можно всю жизнь устраивать свою жизнь в материальном плане.. можно... но когда вам будет 35, и все будет, Вы посмотрите и захотите детей...жену...

----------


## Воланд

> Ад?...это о детях и о семье? А если бы вы полюбили девушку, захотели бы ребенка от нее... не хочу судить, потому что вас не знаю...но мне кажется, что просто вы не любите никого.. если бы любили, то все бы устроили...вместе с ней


 Вы и чертовски правы, и одновременно не правы. Устроить можно и даже нужно, но часть моих бывших отношений бились именно о быт. И, я уже боюсь, что-то затевать, правда. Прежние девушки были младше меня, либо сверстницы. Сейчас у меня уже 3 месяца как новая любовь, старше меня на 4 года, правда.... Мне она нравится. Получится, ли у нас что-то, кроме секса и влюбленности, не знаю. Но, мне бы впервые в жизни хотелось семьи и брака. Безумно хотелось бы... Вероятно, это дало бы новую цель в жизни. 





> Я прочитала сейчас запись, где вы рассказываете про девушку свою бывшую, про ее жизнь, как она сложилась на сегодняшний момент
> Можно всю жизнь устраивать свою жизнь в материальном плане.. можно... но когда вам будет 35, и все будет, Вы посмотрите и захотите детей...жену...


 Поверьте... Я уже хочу.

----------

